# Tracker reinstated



## Jammbolge (12 Oct 2017)

my bank invited me to "fix my tracker in August 2008. They never advised a tracker couldn't be fixed and I was in effect being taken off my tracker. Shortly afterwards I made formal complains which were dismissed by the the bank. I also discovered the bank official I was dealing with at the time was not a QFA. I complained to the ombudsman who also dismissed the case as verbal interaction was not recorded. Last month without notice the the tracker was restored. What do I do ?


----------



## MrBanks (12 Oct 2017)

Wait like the rest of us for the refund that you are due. Hopefully we will get it before the end of time! What bank is it?


----------



## moneymakeover (12 Oct 2017)

Great news Jamm
what bank were you with?


----------

